# search engine uselessness...



## knl (Apr 20, 2009)

I seriously think the search function in gbatemp is probably the worst search function I've ever seen.
It doesn't let you search specific forums, doesn't allow you to search for anything under 3 letters, specify that all words must be in the results, nothing at all.
I couldn't even search for something as simple as "acekard booting to slot 2" because "to" and "2" are blocked, and even if I could, I'd find everything involving each individual word, which would be just as useless as it not working.
Is there a limitation because of the software used for the forum, that makes it impossible to implement an actual search feature, or is it something else?


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Apr 20, 2009)

knl said:
			
		

> I seriously think the search function in gbatemp is probably the worst search function I've ever seen.
> It doesn't let you search specific forums, doesn't allow you to search for anything under 3 letters, specify that all words must be in the results, nothing at all.
> I couldn't even search for something as simple as "acekard booting to slot 2" because "to" and "2" are blocked, and even if I could, I'd find everything involving each individual word, which would be just as useless as it not working.
> Is there a limitation because of the software used for the forum, that makes it impossible to implement an actual search feature, or is it something else?


I made a post about this a few months ago... it wasnt fixed.


----------



## knl (Apr 20, 2009)

did you get any explanation, or you didn't ask for one? 
Either way, this is also an example of what an efficient search engine would prevent: reposts of the same questions, over and over, since there is no way to know if that question has been already asked before.


----------



## knl (Apr 28, 2009)

bump because this can't go unanswered imo


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 28, 2009)

I find searching here perfectly functional, perhaps you guys just suck at searching.


----------



## da_head (Apr 28, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I find searching here perfectly functional, perhaps you guys just suck at searching.


um i'm afraid i'm gonna have to agree with the OP. sometimes i would search for new threads, and literally type in the exact name, and it wouldn't find it. so unless i'm spelling it completely wrong, then something is fucked up


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 28, 2009)

Hmm, I never had any problems with our search function, but I mainly search members (usernames), so it's working perfectly for that..
I guess there are some flaws to it, we'll see what admins have to say about it..


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 28, 2009)

Have you tried clicking the "Advance Search" directly under the search bar?

It takes you here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&act=Search&mode=adv

And from there you can click "Advanced Usage Help" and you can find more ways to search.

The only thing you mention that you can't do is search 3 letter or less words.

And if you really have to search for something with 3 letters or less, that is what the Google search bar is there for.


----------



## dice (Apr 29, 2009)

An alternative is to enter this into google:

site:www.gbatemp.net "acekard booting to slot 2"

as shown

Not a permanent solution, but one nether the less.

Also, welcome back d00d.


----------



## playallday (Apr 29, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> An alternative is to enter this into google:
> 
> site:www.gbatemp.net "acekard booting to slot 2"
> 
> ...


Would be nice if that was *built in*...


----------



## knl (Apr 29, 2009)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> Have you tried clicking the "Advance Search" directly under the search bar?













I don't see any such button, but thanks for the link.


----------



## dice (Apr 29, 2009)

NOTHING TO SEE HERE


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 29, 2009)

Nope, I can't see it either.  At first I thought it was the Lite skin problem, but I can't see the "Advanced Search" link in V3 skin either. 
But the Classic skin has the advanced options built-in, so you may want to try using that.


----------



## Minox (Apr 29, 2009)

NOTHING TO SEE HERE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* accidentally removed everything, sorry minox


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah it probably is.  Funny how you mods always tell people off for not using the Search option, even though we only get a shitty version of it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I understand, it's to save valuable bandwidth (as if this site weren't slow enough already).  

Here's the link for the full search options: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&act=Se...ode=adv&f=0


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 29, 2009)

lol you guys dont get that "Advance Search"? Sure I saw it before, oh well I apologise for saying you suck at searching then.


----------



## Sstew (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah, we don't get that Advance search" feature

On a side note, I havent had any issues with the search bar.


----------



## Minox (Apr 29, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Yeah, we don't get that Advance search" feature
> 
> On a side note, I havent had any issues with the search bar.


Neither have I. Even though I'm able to see "Advance Search" I haven't used it all. I find the Google search to fit my needs perfectly.


----------



## dice (Apr 29, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it already is.


----------



## david432111 (May 3, 2009)

I have a much higher chance of finding what I'm looking for if I just search google for keywords + gbatemp.


----------



## knl (Apr 20, 2009)

I seriously think the search function in gbatemp is probably the worst search function I've ever seen.
It doesn't let you search specific forums, doesn't allow you to search for anything under 3 letters, specify that all words must be in the results, nothing at all.
I couldn't even search for something as simple as "acekard booting to slot 2" because "to" and "2" are blocked, and even if I could, I'd find everything involving each individual word, which would be just as useless as it not working.
Is there a limitation because of the software used for the forum, that makes it impossible to implement an actual search feature, or is it something else?


----------



## DeMoN (May 4, 2009)

david432111 said:
			
		

> I have a much higher chance of finding what I'm looking for if I just search google for keywords + gbatemp.


That's pretty much what the current GBAtemp search engine does.


----------



## david432111 (May 5, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> david432111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really, you can't search for words that are under 3 letters.


----------



## dice (May 5, 2009)

david432111 said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not the one that uses google, this is (as found on the banner under "search")


----------



## B-Blue (May 5, 2009)

*Step 1:*





*--------------------------------*
*Step 2:*




*--------------------------------*
*Step 3:*




*--------------------------------*
*Step 4:*


----------



## knl (May 5, 2009)

that's a nice guide you got going there


----------



## B-Blue (May 6, 2009)

you're welcome


----------

